# Art Special!!!!



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow Liz, you have been busy and they're all breath-taking.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello, i am very interested in buying one. of my mums horse as i see you do jumping photos and are very good with detail.

it would be for a bday present.

I would just need to know how much postage would be to the england. and how big is 8x11 -- is that a4?

thanks


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> Hello, i am very interested in buying one. of my mums horse as i see you do jumping photos and are very good with detail.
> 
> it would be for a bday present.
> 
> ...


I could definately figure out postage to England for you. I don't know about sizes in the UK, but the 8 x 11 is measured in inches (I know that still doesn't help you out), but basically the same size as a standard piece of printer paper. I will get back to you on the postage part.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks i need to know asap if thats ok, but dont panik if not. yes inches is about a4. and thanks for your help.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

when will you find out as it is going to be a gift for my mum as its her horse that was put down. 

what sort of paper is it done on?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I had Liz do a portrait of my fiance's dog for him for Christmas!!! It was amazing. There is no way to explain no matter how good it looks online, it looks 1000 times better when you get it. I had it framed and matted and it's FABULOUS!!!

Here it is when I got it online. 









I will take a photo to show it matted and framed so you can see how amazing Liz is.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ok, liz will find you a photo soon


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> when will you find out as it is going to be a gift for my mum as its her horse that was put down.
> 
> what sort of paper is it done on?


 
I am going to stop by the UPS store today to get a price estimate for both UPS and standard mail and get back to you some time this evening.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ok, do you know how long it will take you to draw it and how long it will take to post?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh man I really want one! You are amazing!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's another one I did the other day. I wish I could post them all, but a couple are gifts for people, so I don't want to risk spoiling the surprisein case they have horse forum profiles.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Beautiful Liz!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

liz i have sent you a email to that email address you gave me in your pm regarding which photo i would like?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

they are soo good, wish i could do that.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> liz i have sent you a email to that email address you gave me in your pm regarding which photo i would like?


 
I got your e-mail. Thank you and I can;t wait to get started on it!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's another one I just did.I have a colored pencil commission coming up next...so excited to work in color again.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow , your work is amazing!
Is it possible to have 2 horses in the drawing for the same price of $25 or $35 (colored) thanks
Also , what forms of payment do you take?

Thanks


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

RadHenry09 said:


> Wow , your work is amazing!
> Is it possible to have 2 horses in the drawing for the same price of $25 or $35 (colored) thanks
> Also , what forms of payment do you take?
> 
> Thanks


I normally charge extra for more subjects, but this is a flat fee for "almost" whatever you want...lol. Anyway, I'll PM you for payment info. Oh yeah, the only thing I am charing extra for is $2 if paid via pay pal just because it charges me about that much. 


But, yeah, i can fit 2 horses in one drawing.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Liz,
Sorry a bit off topic here, but how did you set up your paypal account? I've tried to run mine under my business name, but I need an ABN (australian business number) which I am not yet eligable for as I do not make enough per month due to the work being inconsistant over the year. 
Is it possible to set up an account to receive funds without having to register a business name? 

Reason is, I've had a few people ask me now about payment via paypal, it would make my life and my client's lives so much easier so they don't need to worry about posting cheques, cash or direct deposit.

Cheers!!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Kayty said:


> Hey Liz,
> Sorry a bit off topic here, but how did you set up your paypal account? I've tried to run mine under my business name, but I need an ABN (australian business number) which I am not yet eligable for as I do not make enough per month due to the work being inconsistant over the year.
> Is it possible to set up an account to receive funds without having to register a business name?
> 
> ...


I originally set up my account years ago for the purpose of paying for ebay items, so when I started selling my art and people asked about paying, I just kept my account as is. I do remember having to change something in order to receive money, but I honestly can't remember what it was I did. Maybe I signed up for a buisness account? But I didn't have to register a buiness name or anything. Just kept my name (which I am now going to have to jump through hoops to change it apparently). Anyway, sorry I am of no help, but it was not a difficult process for me. I wonder if it's different internationally.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Will this pic work as a headshot in B&W (graphite)? I would love to have the snowflakes in it if possible... Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Liz could you figure out what postage would be to Ireland?
I would guess it would be nearly the same as to the UK.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ Sorry, I should have added that I'd like a head shot, but with his neck too. I cropped it a little better to show the area I'm thinking of (obviously no gate or blanket, but I can't edit them out!)...


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Hey Liz could you figure out what postage would be to Ireland?
> I would guess it would be nearly the same as to the UK.


Sure, if you want to PM your mailing address to me, I can get an exact amount.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Can you PM me with your paypal address?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

well looking forward to my commissoned work.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> well looking forward to my commissoned work.


 
I started yours today. So far I have just drawn the hind legs and butt...lol.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow. so excited nice.


----------



## rider4life (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry to butt in, but I just _had _to tell all of you what lovely horses you have (love the Perch), and Liz, what _wonderful _drawings you create (as an artist and art educator all my life, I know that makes good!!!)  And jadeewood, what a thoughtful gift for your mum!!

Happy trails! Renee


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am def interested in getting a drawing done of my horses , I am searching for one of both of them together but I dont think I have any good head shots . I will see what I can find though. I have been wanting one for a long time to frame and hang on the wall of my home.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Could you do this one of my boys?
I would like it with colors, without the fence and the house in the background.

A little about my horses:
Henry is the Paint , he is a very level headed , a bit stubborn , but friendly guy , he is our steady eddie of the two

Radar is the Dun Mustang, he can be a bit of a brat, but is a very loving in your pocket type horse. He def. marches to the beat of a different drum -)) 

Hopes this helps some , thanks


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

Your drawings are amazing!!! How much time do you need fore drawing these beauty's?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

liz. i hope you didnt mind but as im so happy with this drawing i thought i would show other what talent you have. 
by the way - my dad has made a payment.


so anyways this is a commisoned work liz done for me. her scanner is very good so doesnt capture the shading properly. but her it is. amazing. im so happy i asked liz for this.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Rider4life: thank you for the compliment, especially coming from an art educator. I have no training, but I am always open to critiques and advice. I really think I have taken my art to the next level since I started posting in here because of some of the great advice I have received

Jadeewood: I am so glad you love the drawing. I wish my scanner did a better job with showing off the drawings better, but that's all I have right now. I may invest in a better scanner because I do want to persue this little art buisiness further. 

Henry09: i will PM you for payment and shipping details. 

wiktorija: I typically spend 3-5 hours on a graphite drawing and at least a good 5 hours or more on colored pencil drawings. I think I have an art style that lends itself to allow me to work more quickly than most artists. I have tried to spend a ton of time on my drawings, but I like to be free with my art. sometimes I think it's a hinderance, whereas other times I think it allows me to focus more on the emotion of the piece rather than the technique if that makes any sense. I really admire people who can spend 20+ hours on a single drawing. I have tried, but failed miserably. There are artists in this forum that I look up to and strive to improve my technique.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's the colored pencil drawing I did. My scanner is just ****ing me off right now. The colors aren't quite the same as the actual drawing...grrr.


----------



## wiktorija (Jan 10, 2010)

Yours drawings are stunning! They look very actualize and you are great talent it's amazing that thous drawing you don just through a few hours. I love your jobs!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is my first dog commission for the Buffy special


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Omgosh!! You are simply amazing!!! I thought your horse drawings were outstanding, but your dog drawings are just as beautiful!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I love that dog drawing  I can't imagine how much effort you put into these drawings. I'd love to buy one, but unfortunately I have to replace a fence my horse ripped out, so its out of the question at the moment.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

liz - have you sent my thing of yet - do you know how long it will take>


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> liz - have you sent my thing of yet - do you know how long it will take>


Sorry, thought I told you I was going to send it out Monday. Yes, I did send it out Monday on my way home from work. The drawings typically arrive within 5-7 buisness days, but it might take a little longer to England, so some time next week I would expect. Can you let me know when you have gotten it? Thanks.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ohh yepp, sorry you might have sed. i cant remember anything. and thanks liz. you have been a reall help to me  xx

WOULD ALWAYS BUY OF YOU AGAIN X


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Just wanted to let ya'll know that we euthanised Buffy this morning. She stopped eating about a week ago and it was obvious she was telling us her time was up. It was very peaceful and although we are heartbroken, we are also a bit relieved. Anyway. just a reminder that this art special will only last through the end of the month. $25 for a graphite drawing and $35 for a colored pencil drawing. I'd also be willing to do 8 x 10 acrylic paintings for $50.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Liz  At least she let you know that it was time sweet, you did the right thing xoxox


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.....take care ~Amy


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry for your lose liz
I have got my drawing
Mum started cryin as it was a pic of our horse thatwasd put dwnm, going to ge it framed. Thankss  xx


----------

